
Why nobody will steal your shitty startup idea - stared
https://medium.com/@davidamse/why-nobody-will-steal-your-shitty-start-up-idea-795feaea5a6a
======
skorecky
Does this really need to be said anymore? Also all the gifs on the page are
incredibly annoying.

